
Show HN: Sketchboard for Slack - saiki
http://sketchboard.io/slack.html
======
digital_ins
404 error when I go to your /slack page

~~~
saiki
Sorry about this! We'll work to fix that. For now
[https://sketchboard.io/slack/](https://sketchboard.io/slack/) this works.

Edit: now
[https://sketchboard.io/slack.html](https://sketchboard.io/slack.html) works
as well

